
Python, Machine Learning, and Language Wars - allenleein
http://sebastianraschka.com/blog/2015/why-python.html#is-python-a-dying-language
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10113413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10113413)

